# Companion Dog Show plus Greyhound & Lurcher Funday



## muppytoes (Aug 27, 2009)

A date for your diary: Sunday 24th July 2011.

Venue: The Fun Farm (next to Bay Tree), High Road, Weston, Spalding, Lincs, PE12 6JU

Proceeds to Kamas Cave Greyhound Sanctuary & Lincs Greyhound Trust.

7 Pedigree Classes, 16 Fun Classes, 18 Greyhound Classes, 17 Lurcher Classes.

Entries from 11.00 a.m. with Judging at 12.30 p.m. in all 4 rings, entry fee £1 a class.

Trophies, Rosettes, Prizes & much more.

Parking, Refreshments, Raffle, Tombola, Stands (spaces still available - £5 unless for charity then free).

Enquiries Val on 01775840294 or 07890003396 or email [email protected]


----------



## muppytoes (Aug 27, 2009)

We are also having a supreme champion & supreme novelty champion of the day. Best in Show, Best Greyhound & Best Lurcher to compete & Best Novelty, Best Greyhound Novelty & Lurcher Novelty to compete.


----------



## muppytoes (Aug 27, 2009)

Just a bump to keep it in your minds

:smile5:


----------

